# Mogadore Thieves



## EYE-STATIC (Aug 24, 2013)

A buddy of mine left his gear next to his vehicle to go back into the woods to retrieve other gear. When he returned a couple of minutes later, his stuff was gone. Unbelievable!!!! I hate crooks..


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

... And City of Akron downtown "suites & bean-counters" said: "We don't need No more stinkin' Rangers"


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

They are keeping the money for themselves real nice !!!


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

EYE-STATIC said:


> A buddy of mine left his gear next to his vehicle to go back into the woods to retrieve other gear. When he returned a couple of minutes later, his stuff was gone. Unbelievable!!!! I hate crooks..



A guy goes out to spend time enjoying the lake and maybe catching a meal of fish to bring home and someone does that to him... TERRIBLE to say the least.. Most of us true sportsman help each other whether it's hard water fishing or at the boat ramp.. We wouldn't think of taking another man's gear... It's a shame there are a few bad apples we have to look at for...


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

EYE-STATIC said:


> A buddy of mine left his gear next to his vehicle to go back into the woods to retrieve other gear. When he returned a couple of minutes later, his stuff was gone. Unbelievable!!!! I hate crooks..


It's all about PREVENTION !! If your friend would have taken the extra minute or so to place his gear in his vehicle the theft would not have occurred. "Out of sight out of mind for the thieves". It's not the Rangers fault or the criminal justice system who caused the theft. And I agree it's the dirt bags and low life's who don't work and rather steal people's property that should be criminally charged.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

fishingfool101 said:


> It's all about PREVENTION !! If your friend would have taken the extra minute or so to place his gear in his vehicle the theft would not have occurred. "Out of sight out of mind for the thieves". It's not the Rangers fault or the criminal justice system who caused the theft. And I agree it's the dirt bags and low life's who don't work and rather steal people's property that should be criminally charged.


 I guess u believe in it's the guns fault!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I guess if they break in the car or your home it's the owners fault unreal! That is what u are saying!!


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Our reservoir has gone to sh!t since the state took over.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

This is not the case of a Burglary or car break in. The fellow left his property OUTSIDE of his vehicle in plain view, not locked inside. At that time you are inviting THIEVES over to take your stuff.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

man that stinks, I guess when were in fishing mode we don't think others are lurking waiting for ya to turn your back. I have caught **** heads stealing and some good old back yard justice fixed that. that's what these little bas***ds need ...they wouldn't steal it if they had to work for it.....


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

pretty much sucks for your buddy. not sure if he lost anything of great value but might want to watch craigslist or local pawn shops. you would be surpised how stupid thieves can be when they need fast cash. hope he gets his stuff back


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

They probably have habits to feed. I would make a post in Craigslist that you are looking to buy ice fishing equipment. Wouldn't be surprised if you received a call from them.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

its just to bad that we all have to contend with the low life thieves that would rather take something we worked hard to get the money to have these things than to work for them. now days so many drug addicts has made it a way of life to steal to feed the habit they have.

i feel really bad for your friend. but it happens to a lot of good people. i went out to my garage a few days ago when we had a power failure to get my generator. i had a larger 4000 champion electric start and a smaller 1800 in my garage but the door wasn't locked and both generators was gone. I'm pretty sure i know who took them but have no proof. and they are supposed to be my friends. but it could have been a stranger but i just don't think so.
sherman


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

fishingfool101 said:


> This is not the case of a Burglary or car break in. The fellow left his property OUTSIDE of his vehicle in plain view, not locked inside. At that time you are inviting THIEVES over to take your stuff.


As much as I hate to agree with you! I Agree . You can’t stop a thief if they want something they will figure out a way to get it! But you at least gotta try and make it a little hard for them. Especially at a place like Moggy that’s known for lowlifes hanging around.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

brad crappie said:


> I guess if they break in the car or your home it's the owners fault unreal! That is what u are saying!!


And your saying its a cops fault if someone breaks into your car or house? Unreal...


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't know what was taken but was on Craigslist and seen some ice gear for sale...looked kinda shifty because of prices....Cleveland Craigslist ...for sale..all for sale...search fishing...sorry to hear


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Lost my trailer dolly from behind my house this month...


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

How'd we get to ice gear if he went back into the woods? It's got to be a conspiracy. SMH...


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

EYE-STATIC said:


> A buddy of mine left his gear next to his vehicle to go back into the woods to retrieve other gear. When he returned a couple of minutes later, his stuff was gone. Unbelievable!!!! I hate crooks..


I have some xtra ice fishing stuff to donate if he needs it. Let me know or pm me. I hate hearing these stories.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

sherman51 said:


> its just to bad that we all have to contend with the low life thieves that would rather take something we worked hard to get the money to have these things than to work for them. now days so many drug addicts has made it a way of life to steal to feed the habit they have.
> 
> i feel really bad for your friend. but it happens to a lot of good people. i went out to my garage a few days ago when we had a power failure to get my generator. i had a larger 4000 champion electric start and a smaller 1800 in my garage but the door wasn't locked and both generators was gone. I'm pretty sure i know who took them but have no proof. and they are supposed to be my friends. but it could have been a stranger but i just don't think so.
> sherman


That blows bud


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Snakecharmer said:


> And your saying its a cops fault if someone breaks into your car or house? Unreal...


 thats what u get out of that am pro cops they can't do their job Cause criminals got more rights then them!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

brad crappie said:


> thats what u get out of that am pro cops they can't do their job Cause criminals got more rights then them!


not only what you say but the cops just cant be everywhere at the same time. there is nothing that will stop a thief if he wants something. putting the stuff in your car doesn't always stop thieves. i went 4 wheeling down in tenn and parked and locked my van. when i returned they had took a shovel from someone else and used it to break a window on my van and cleaned it out. the shovel was left behind and i kept it as a consolation. the thing is they got on the back side of the van to do the damage. they got my set of craftsman tools all my dewalt 18v tools. there was 4 wheelers going by my van as they went and came back from 4 wheeling. but it didn't stop the thieves.
sherman


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

sherman51 said:


> not only what you say but the cops just cant be everywhere at the same time. there is nothing that will stop a thief if he wants something. putting the stuff in your car doesn't always stop thieves. i went 4 wheeling down in tenn and parked and locked my van. when i returned they had took a shovel from someone else and used it to break a window on my van and cleaned it out. the shovel was left behind and i kept it as a consolation. the thing is they got on the back side of the van to do the damage. they got my set of craftsman tools all my dewalt 18v tools. there was 4 wheelers going by my van as they went and came back from 4 wheeling. but it didn't stop the thieves.
> sherman


Unreal bud low life's in every way they come in every color shape and size !


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

brad crappie said:


> Unreal bud low life's in every way they come in every color shape and size !


And they're around every corner, no matter where you are. Don't leave your stuff unguarded.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> And they're around every corner, no matter where you are. Don't leave your stuff unguarded.


That’s the main thing. If it’s just sitting in plain sight with no one around, a thief will take the chance of not being caught. If he has to work to get the stuff from a locked vehicle, chances are that he will think twice before making that decision. As stated here, they don’t want to work to get anything.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Just wondering why the person(eye-static) who started this post hasn't been back on it with a list and a description of what was stolen.You never know what you may come across out there of someone trying to peddle some equipment for a can't resist price.This could be a great help in recovering some of his buddies stuff.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> i went out to my garage a few days ago when we had a power failure to get my generator. i had a larger 4000 champion electric start and a smaller 1800 in my garage but the door wasn't locked and both generators was gone. I'm pretty sure i know who took them but have no proof. and they are supposed to be my friends. but it could have been a stranger but i just don't think so.





> i went 4 wheeling down in tenn and parked and locked my van. when i returned they had took a shovel from someone else and used it to break a window on my van and cleaned it out. the shovel was left behind and i kept it as a consolation. the thing is they got on the back side of the van to do the damage. they got my set of craftsman tools all my dewalt 18v tools. there was 4 wheelers going by my van as they went and came back from 4 wheeling. but it didn't stop the thieves.
> Sherman


Boy Sherman! If it wasn't for bad luck, you would have no luck at all!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yea i think i just need to get new friends and a big rott to leave inside my car.
sherman


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

My mom went to Dubai there u can leave everything unlocked and Inthe open cause they don't play! People there know what the consequences are!! That's what needs to be done! That's why we need to get rid off scumbag attorneys representing lowlifes!


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

At skeeter 2 weeks ago. Guy went to his truck at he bouy line lot. Came back hr latter near dusk and his entire set up was gone. It was snowing bad and poor vis. The guys probably drug his gear right past him on their way. Unbelievable


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Theft is bad enough when you keep everything locked up... no need to leave it in plain site in the open, that's just asking for it to be stolen IMO. I hate to say that, but that's the world we live in. 

Sad to say, but I am very reluctant to have my ATV, chainsaw, etc be within site of the road, on my own property, because I'm afraid any passersby will see it, know what I have, and come back for it.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

TDD11 said:


> Theft is bad enough when you keep everything locked up... no need to leave it in plain site in the open, that's just asking for it to be stolen IMO. I hate to say that, but that's the world we live in.
> 
> Sad to say, but I am very reluctant to have my ATV, chainsaw, etc be within site of the road, on my own property, because I'm afraid any passersby will see it, know what I have, and come back for it.


we should go by one rule.
you did not put that there ,do not touch that.
if you take that,it do not have to be garded or locked
it is theft,
you should pay for demige,
and have drivers license suspended for 10 years.
this way you can not go around and steal more.

all justes is crooked,they turn that in business and support criminals,not unest people.


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

Reminds me of an old saying my grandfather engrained in me...

Locks keep honest people honest...

It you are targeted (purposely or opportunistically) - locking your car won't make much difference. 

I've had dash and rear cams for years - and I'm a Bosch guy (bright blue and red attracts the lowlifes). Got them on TAPE. Police - did nothing as its was just a cordless set - which used is (barely) under $500... They are busy solving murders and writing tickets... 

Priorities. Had I caught them - and DONE anything - then the police would get involved and likely charge me... And I'll be CLEAR - its not the cops - its the system WE all allowed to happen - F&$%*ing politicians and attorneys... Best government money can buy...


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

brettmansdorf said:


> Reminds me of an old saying my grandfather engrained in me...
> 
> Locks keep honest people honest...
> 
> ...


give yourself a question.
whoo is judge ?
he was biggest theef in town everybody was afraid off him,the they make him judge.
where he go from judge ?
he go to senate.

where are the money what they confiscate from drugs ?
they should be used for paying for demage for theft.

they brouke 2 windows in my mini van.
I caled caps and ask him whoo is going to pay for that,he point finger at me and is saing,you going pay for that.
I ask him to take figer print.
he told me they are not doing that.
I told him you are not duing that.you are to busy to protect the criminals.

I would not alow to work overtime any publick service.
hire more people and pay them 8 hours,not manipulating overtime and the job is not done and we run off money.
I love cops,
but unest cops.
not going to funeral and write overtime.
he should be reimberest for gass money.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

How does this thread go from theft of gear to scumbag attorneys, blaming Rangers for not doing there jobs, etc, etc. What the heck. The last post doesn't make any sense at all !!!!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

fishingfool101 said:


> How does this thread go from theft of gear to scumbag attorneys, blaming Rangers for not doing there jobs, etc, etc. What the heck. The last post is doesn't make any sense at all !!!!


Thieves piss people off. Which causes passionate responses and meandering threads.
I'm with Brad Crappie on the Dubai comment. Thieves deserve much harsher punishment than they tend to get here.
I definitely don't blame the O.P.'s buddy one tiny bit. That's bull.
Only the thief is to blame. Period.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

fishingfool101 said:


> How does this thread go from theft of gear to scumbag attorneys, blaming Rangers for not doing there jobs, etc, etc. What the heck. The last post doesn't make any sense at all !!!!


You have to know your audience.

We've still not heard any feedback from the OP.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

A few years ago while in Saudi Arabia for work, a Russian, two Slovaks and myself parked our car in a lot beside the Persian Gulf in the city of Jubail.I asked them if they were not afraid that our clothing and personal effects might be stolen while we swam. To my amazement, they did not lock the car and one of the Slovaks laid his wallet in plain sight on the dashboard of the car and stated that it was just as safe there as it would be locked away somewhere. Sure enough nothing was bothered by the numerous locals that walked past the car while we were in the water. It then occurred to me what the penalty for stealing was in Saudi.( I did not see any one handed people)
On the travel card you must fill out when boarding an airliner in Europe for the flight to Saudi Arabia there is list of rules that must be followed. The first rule states " The penalty for drugs taken in to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia is "death" . Must I say there is very little thievery and drugs abuse there.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Where's this thread going other than personal beliefs?
I thought all along it was based on self responsibility...who's really the perpetrator here? Confused...!


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

I think Brad Crappie and HappySnag went to the same school.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

fishingfool101 said:


> I think Brad Crappie and HappySnag went to the same school.


if you do not have respect for peoples property,then the system is responsible for you and have to teach you what is wright and what is wrong.
how much government give to your kid,from 1 year old to 20 yaers old .
how much govement spend on criminal whoo is in jail for 20 years ?
whoo is the victem here ?

you can protect the criminals.
are you wiling to pay for the demige what they do ?
if not your talk is just dust in wind.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I can almost hear the door shutting on this thread...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I can almost hear the door shutting on this thread...


About time


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

fishingfool101 said:


> I think Brad Crappie and HappySnag went to the same school.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

fishingfool101 said:


> I think Brad Crappie and HappySnag went to the same school.


Am offended!!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I was shocked when I was walking through the streets of a small City in Saudi. The speakers rang from the mosque, everyone basically dropped what they were doing and headed to pray. There were tables full of electronics in front of street side stores. No one put them in before they left. The tables just sat full of money, unguarded. No one took anything. That's a good system if ya ask me. And those are some honest people. Name one place you can do that here.


----------



## lgmthbs (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't understand any of this


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

anyone who thinks the guy who left his gear next to car is more wrong than the criminal here should pay for lowlife scumbags! Can I say your for the handouts!!! 


lgmthbs said:


> I don't understand any of this


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

PLEASE END THIS THREAD


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

they are stealing vans and grabbing atm's daily,CCW yourself and yeah,look around,put **** in in the truck,thinking you carried the heaviest,most expensive first! Us older ppl have to come to this nowadays! when we used to have guns hanging in the gun racks in the trucks back window!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Done...!


----------

